# MMATS DREADNAUT 12 1500watt version



## JeepJLBrandon (Jun 8, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

the reserve is at 220$ fyi

need it gone..... really wanna go a different route. Let me know if interested, might be able to cut you some deal on the shipping


----------

